# Let's talk about the Colorado shooting



## Nothereed (Nov 22, 2022)

LibsofTikTok pretty much incited it. Constanly harassing LGBTQ people. And now here we are. 5 shot dead
https://www.cnn.com/2022/11/20/us/colorado-springs-shooting-gay-nightclub/index.html

And before anyone say's that I can't prove that the account incited it.




Here's them going after a non profit Dragutante, which allows LGBTQ people to do drag shows, strictly SFW ones.





Here's the account ignoring that they get people fucking killed because of their rehetoric.




And the response by conservatives?
"We're owning the libs"
Are you fucking serious?
"You complain about getting cold blooded murdered? Looks like we owned the libs"

This isn't the first time either libsoftiktok incited shit. A bomb threat happened because of them and Matt Walsh on a a children's hospital.

Defined as a hate crime:
https://abcnews.go.com/US/dead-18-injured-shooting-colorado-club-officials/story?id=93658669

And he dodge Colorado's laxed red flag laws
https://www.npr.org/2022/11/21/1138197437/colorado-springs-shooting-suspect-red-flag-gun-law


----------



## Master X (Nov 22, 2022)

Whats both surprising, and not really surprising? The shooter is the grandson of a Republican assemblyman.

Randy Voepel, same guy who defended what happened on J6 as the "First shots fired against tyranny".  And now, his grandson decided to fire shots of his own.

I bet ol grandpappy is, deep down, Proud of His Boy.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 22, 2022)

Master X said:


> Whats both surprising, and not really surprising? The shooter is the grandson of a Republican assemblyman.



That matters _if_ the shooter idolizes and shares political views with his grandfather. I sure didn't at that age ... do/did you? 

I expect his choices of internet sites influenced him 1000% more than his grandfather's politics.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 22, 2022)

Matt Walsh isn't upset a mass shooting happened in a gay bar. He's literally upset that more people weren't fucking killed.



	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2022

https://apnews.com/article/shootings-colorado-gun-politics-springs-7f079c7feebc32cc8ad46f2724844c18

And yup, the police is calling it a hate crime.

When you actively lie about a group of people non stop, that you fear monger are a threat to your kids. That lgbtq people somehow want to end straightness outright and grooming your kids. This is the result. People killed. Because someone is going to take up arms, and do something about it.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Nov 22, 2022)

No surprise, as anti-LGBTQ+ rhetoric ramps up, so do the shootings. Simple as. Maybe if outrage merchants weren't trying to get people arbitrarily mad at minorities this shit wouldn't have happened, but here we are. Homophobes are puppets at this point.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 22, 2022)

Ah yes. Repeat the lie about LGBTQ people.
Then proceed to go completely mask off and say
"How do we prevent the violence and stop (lie)
By shooting them up"
It's almost like, as if. Conservatives in this country, want LGBTQ people dead.
That's what your talking heads are advocating.

Let me guess, Tucker Carlson is also saying garbage.
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...springs-shooting-tucker-carlson-b2230143.html
oh of course.
"We don't know the shooters motive"
_proceeds to stir up his base into a frenzy about how lgbtq people are groomers and pedophiles. a day after the shooting happen_

It's almost as if, call me crazy here. _you have to find an excuse to try to murder people_


----------



## erikas (Nov 22, 2022)

If you attack pedophiles, why do you get called anti LGBTQ?


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 22, 2022)

Let's see if Luaren learned to have a spi-:
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...do-springs-anderson-lee-aldrich-b2229409.html
Nope. no spine. "_this lawless violence needs to end and end quickly"_
Meanwhile being one of the ones who actively promoted it.
Okay maybe she changed her vi--
https://www.cpr.org/2022/11/22/lauren-boebert-defends-anti-lgbtq-anti-trans-tweets-club-q-shooting/
Nope, didn't change, not one bit. still being a disgusting piece of shit.

Let me guess, Matt Walsh is:
https://www.mediamatters.org/matt-w...s-lgbtq-nightclub-matt-walsh-denies-existence
Yup, denying that there is hate at all for LGBTQ people. Meanwhile as I already reported, twice. (the first and third) He was a key piece in the Boston children Hospital bomb threats. Which he also denied responsibility on. The bomb threats happened because they offer gender affirming care (and as I stressed for the trillionth time) is not the same as sex surgeries.
Additionally if we're going to talk about mutaliation at all, maybe like, don't remove foreskin? _like god intended_

	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2022



erikas said:


> If you attack pedophiles, why do you get called anti LGBTQ?


Because LGBTQ aren't pedophiles, and your intentionally trying to lump them together so you can have mass hate. How about you actually meet at LGBTQ person IRL, and learn about them.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Nov 22, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Matt Walsh isn't upset a mass shooting happened in a gay bar. He's literally upset that more people weren't fucking killed.


I've long since stopped believing that Matt Walsh is anything but deliberately obtuse and contrarian as a matter of career. He's one of those people who would have no relevance if he wasn't a rallying point for divisive dickheads.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Nov 22, 2022)

erikas said:


> If you attack pedophiles, why do you get called anti LGBTQ?


If you shoot gay people and call them pedophiles when they never were, that's why. Sorry, leading questions don't work here because most people have a brain. Even the weirdo far right types have a more functional frontal lobe than you.


----------



## erikas (Nov 22, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Because LGBTQ aren't pedophiles, and your intentionally trying to lump them together so you can have mass hate. How about you actually meet at LGBTQ person IRL, and learn about them.


Am i the one making that assessment or is it you? The people in question are literally grooming children. At no point did Tim Pool, Lauren Chen, Matt Walsch or any of the non woke commentators say that all LGBTQ people are pedophiles.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 22, 2022)

Let's see what ben has to say...
https://www.mediamatters.org/daily-...-lgbtq-community-after-mass-shooting-colorado
oh of course, there's a list. Should of known. Okay Ben, let's see what you have said.
“The Left has no problem blaming tragedies like the one in Colorado Springs on their political opponents. According to them, anyone who doesn’t support their radical social agenda is complicit. And yet they wonder why society is more polarized than ever.”
Gee ben, when you make great comments like


And https://aninjusticemag.com/ben-shapiro-doesnt-want-kids-to-know-about-gay-people-c1f3d9d8a8df


> On an episode of his Daily Wire podcast last week, the garrulous host argued that teachers shouldn’t talk about their families if they’re gay and have a same-sex partner. He also objected to children’s books that feature families with LGBTQ parents, claiming that kids shouldn’t find out that gay people exist if it’s against the will of their parents.


Gee Ben, this has to be up with the greats like if everyones homes get flooded by climate change, they can just sell their home and move. As one funny youtuber pointed out
"One small problem, SELL YOUR HOUSES TO WHO BEN? AQUAMAN???!"

I wonder why we're divided, is it because you keep putting wedges intentionally? And then treating said people as inhuman?
Oh and as a hint, no, tax dollars don't go there, more fear mongering.


----------



## erikas (Nov 22, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> If you shoot gay people and call them pedophiles when they never were, that's why. Sorry, leading questions don't work here because most people have a brain. Even the weirdo far right types have a more functional frontal lobe than you.


If we have a 4 hour long argument about this, i bet we will end up concluding that we disagree on what constitutes a pedophile.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Nov 22, 2022)

erikas said:


> If we have a 4 hour long argument about this, i bet we will end up concluding that we disagree on what constitutes a pedophile.


Correct, I think a pedophile is someone who has a sexual attraction to children. You think it's anyone who isn't a straight white dude. If you are going to accuse someone of being an existentially evil being by nature, you should first be able to define that evil they're guilty of. No one gives a fuck about your vague gestures and feelings.


----------



## erikas (Nov 22, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Correct, I think a pedophile is someone who has a sexual attraction to children. You think it's anyone who isn't a straight white dude. If you are going to accuse someone of being an existentially evil being by nature, you should first be able to define that evil they're guilty of. No one gives a fuck about your vague gestures and feelings.


What's with the need to put words into my mouth? i didn't say anything of what you have ascribed to me, nor do i believe it. Teaching children to be drag queens is grooming them. Thats what the people in question are guilty of, and thats what my judgement of them is based on. Also, you brought race into this for some reason? Can you not use nonwhite people as a shield for one second?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Nov 22, 2022)

erikas said:


> What's with the need to put words into my mouth? i didn't say anything of what you have ascribed to me, nor do i believe it. Teaching children to be drag queens is grooming them. Thats what the people in question are guilty of, and thats what my judgement of them is based on. Also, you brought race into this for some reason? Can you not use nonwhite people as a shield for one second?


So, just to clarify, do you believe that citizens should be allowed to shoot up clubs randomly if they've been convinced that something is "grooming?" Try to give a direct answer, minimize the posturing. No one is buying it.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 23, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Matt Walsh isn't upset a mass shooting happened in a gay bar. He's literally upset that more people weren't fucking killed.View attachment 339282
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2022
> 
> ...



look man, dont do this to yourself, you seem like a nice kid.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 23, 2022

anyway, as an evil one, ill say it is very sad to hear what happened in Colorado and i would never support that kind of behavior, ive have actively lobbied for anyone in the letters gang to do anything they want ( aside from kid shit) and its sad to see someone act out this way, that being said, i still would love to know why one will comment on why getting a first grader involved in a drag show is a good thing.


----------



## Stealphie (Nov 23, 2022)

Terrible. Awful.
btw, Drag shows are not inherently sexual.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 23, 2022)

https://www.axios.com/2022/11/23/colorado-club-shooting-suspect-non-binary-attorneys-say

The public defenders for the suspect in the mass shooting at a Colorado Springs LGBTQ nightclub said in a Tuesday night court filing obtained by a New York Times reporter that their client is non-binary and uses they/them pronouns.


----------



## Asia81 (Nov 23, 2022)

A normal day in usa, not even surprising anymore


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2022)

Fucking hell, people are already justifying the shooter's actions. 

This thread has run its course.


----------

